# Cape Henry wreck?



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....949343,-76.001358&spn=0.131424,0.303154&z=12

It's right around there right? I'd be kayaking and plugging the coordinates into my gps. Just want to make sure I'm going to the right place and not floating in the middle of nowhere. 

I've heard Tog are being caught there in case anyone else wants to check it out too.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

try here: 36°57.503'N 076°00.036'W
Cape Henry Wreck-Chilore 550'x72'x44'

I don't know what, if anything is at the coordinates you gave.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I've got the coordinates in the GPS but thats the general area. I'm sure you won't be the only one over there. Just look for the achored boats.


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

How far of a paddle is that from shore?


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

The toggin' is on fiyah at CH right now......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Spiker said:


> The toggin' is on fiyah at CH right now......


I'd be paddiling out the the 1st island


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Lineside_Addict said:


> How far of a paddle is that from shore?


Kind of depends on your launch site, eh?


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

RoryGoggin said:


> Kind of depends on your launch site, eh?


Fair. Okay then... where is the best place to launch from and how far of a paddle is it?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Launch from Crab Creek it's about 6.5 miles to the Chilore's area and about 4.5 miles to the 1st island CBBT.


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

Is there a closer launch?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Is it hard to launch a yak from the beach or is this illegal in some way? I have no idea, just curious.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Smitty: It is legal to launch a kayak from the beach. I understand it can be hard to launch, and even harder to land, if the water is rough.

whiteka6: There IS Chic's Beach. You have to carry your yak further but it's a bit shorter paddle to the togs on the CBBT. I've heard they're being caught even as close as the small boat channel area.


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

What about for the Cape Henry wreck? Can I launch from First Landing Park?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe You can launch from First Landing Park if you are camping there (I assume you mean from the beach, launching from the narrows would be silly). Not sure about how far you would have to tote/cart your yak. It would still be a couple of miles paddle. Why not check with the Kayakers?


----------

